# How I kept my kid occupied at the airport.



## leigh7911 (Sep 16, 2011)

So I don't post here that often, but I lurk a lot and I can't think of any people who would appreciate this (crappy cell phone) picture more than you folk:



That's my precocious 5 year old, on her new-to-her graphite baby Kindle that I found on ebay. She and I went to my parents for a week earlier this month, and are going to my husband's parents next month, and she reads so much and so fast the mere thought of carrying enough 'real' books to entertain her made my back ache. 'Tis also helpful on long-ish car rides. Initially I was thinking we should wait until she's a couple of years older for one, but she doesn't have free access to it and when she does, has followed my rules for it rather well. She is absolutely smitten with it.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

She's now on her way to success in whatever field she chooses.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh the modern age is such a blessing...in the old days they used colouring books and playdough and kids were thoroughly bored at airports.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

That's so amazing!! I hope my children will love to read too! And a kindle is a must! Looks like she handle it so well, and why shouldn't children read on kindles too? I always had my own extra suitcase just for books on vacations. Now with kindle I just need well.. kindle. I think kindle will make more kids read too. It's a gadget which all children loves of course.. They can pick a skin for it and cover and they can have the books they want to read instantly. Also it doesn't make you car sick as easily..


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

So cute.  What does she love to read at age 5?


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

She looks so much like my daughter at that age, including the purple top, I did a double-take when I saw your photo! Mine has always been an avid reader, like her siblings. They're all now adults or soon-to-be adults. I wish we'd had e-readers for them when they were growing up.


----------

